# First shot from my Mamiya C330



## gsgary (Jan 12, 2012)

Not great, used a film that came with it that expired in 1984 HP5, shot with 1 studio light fitted with a snoot and 1 reflector to bouce some light onto the stem


----------



## Frequency (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful like fine art

regards


----------



## gsgary (Jan 13, 2012)

Cheers mate :thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks a little scuffed over, but otherwise really like the textures its brought out on the flower!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 14, 2012)

Great shot Gary!!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2012)

Overread said:


> Looks a little scuffed over, but otherwise really like the textures its brought out on the flower!



Cheers, shot some more today so hoping they turn out better


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Great shot Gary!!



Thankyou very much :thumbup:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 14, 2012)

very nice.... I would hang that!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> very nice.... I would hang that!



Cheers mate :thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Jan 14, 2012)

You know (thanks to this LCD being really really bad at contrast changing) if you boost the contrast/blacks the hazy effect slips away, but you get to retain all that great contrast and texture on the plant itself. Might be worth considering; you could then at least make a nice clean print from it.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 14, 2012)

Overread said:


> You know (thanks to this LCD being really really bad at contrast changing) if you boost the contrast/blacks the hazy effect slips away, but you get to retain all that great contrast and texture on the plant itself. Might be worth considering; you could then at least make a nice clean print from it.



Cheers but the ones i shot today will be perfect


----------



## manaheim (Jan 14, 2012)

Pretty neat, and for a "first shot" picture... awesome.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 15, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Pretty neat, and for a "first shot" picture... awesome.



cheers, shot a roll of FP4 yesterday so will see how they look


----------

